# zu altes Gentoo updaten [erledigt]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

wenn das gentoo zu alt ist, dass es die benötigte EAPI nicht kann und ich portage auch nicht mit --nodeps aktualisieren kann,

gibts dann ne Chance, das über die install CD in einem chroot zu machen wie bei der Installation?

Was meint ihr?

Danke schon mal für die Tipps!

----------

## Josef.95

Na, da hast es mit den Updates aber auch gewaltig schleifen lassen :-/

Für ein (EAPI) kompatibles portage kannst folgendes versuchen: 

```
# cd /root

# wget https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/portage.git/snapshot/portage-2.3.89.tar.gz

# tar xvf portage-2.3.89.tar.gz

# /root/portage-2.3.89/bin/emerge -avuDN @world
```

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Na, da hast es mit den Updates aber auch gewaltig schleifen lassen :-/
> 
> Für ein (EAPI) kompatibles portage kannst folgendes versuchen: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hey, super Idee! Probiere ich gerade und scheint auch zu funktionieren.

So alt ist die Kiste noch gar nicht. Hat nen 4.9.76er Kernel   :Embarassed: 

Du kennst das ja, man zieht mal eben eine VM für einen bestimmten Zweck hoch und die verrichtet dann zuversichtlich ihren Dienst.

Und irgendwann tut irgendwas nicht, was in diesem Fall vermutlich nichts mit der Kiste zu tun hat. Aber um das auszuschließen, wär ein aktueller Stand sinnvoll.

Und schon hast Du das Dilemma. 

Jetzt läuft das erst mal ein Weilchen. Das Ding steht in Südafrika und die Leitung da hin ist nicht die schnellste.

Vielen Dank! Melde mich, wie es ausgegangen ist!

----------

## tazinblack

Erstaunlich, es hat getan und behebt mein Problem. Wenn ich auch nicht verstehe warum.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe prima -- gern geschehen :)

----------

